# Muscle Bike Drag 'Chute NOS



## partsguy (Jul 5, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=132249089523


----------



## kreika (Jul 5, 2017)

Kool!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2017)

$455.99 sale price. Youch. Sucks not being able to ride those bikes, or I would be more into them.


----------

